# How old is this soap dish?



## RelicRaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Dug this from one of my favorite sites. Most of the finds have been 1870s-1900. 
Does this seem consistent or does it seem later? Base is glazed. No base mark.


----------



## RCO (Jun 13, 2018)

without any markings not sure how you could date it ? looks like it could be from the time period you mentioned is my feeling


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 13, 2018)

RCO said:


> without any markings not sure how you could date it ...



Yeah, that's the thing. The style is very much like the Ironstone soap dishes of the day, but the marbling is very crude and there's zero sign of a maker's mark. I'll likely never know where it was made. My only clue about age is the site. And the vast majority of the maybe 30 finds I've pulled outta there are from the Gilded Age—blob top weiss beers, sheered-lip inkwells, Dyottville glass, and 2 bottles with 1870s patents on the bases.


----------

